# looking for a 648



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone have a 648 they want to sell?


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

IK realize it's been 12 years since you asked but if you are still interested they are making one now with the internal lock, I'm sure you will be thrilled!


----------

